# Second smoked cheese attemp WITH THE AMNPS (:



## fratthewcraig (Mar 26, 2015)

Well long story short my apartment is full of some drug addicts who stole my first shipment of the amnps off my front porch and the great folks sent me a new one ASAP. Great customer service! So I'm ready fort
Second batch of cheeses. I got some provalone pepperjack cheddar and muenster from sams club. The gf's going out of town this weekend so I'm having a trailer park boys premier party with a plethora of cheeses and meats. So im goin to finally get to use my
Amnps. I got the cheese out on the counter now I'm gunna leave it out for a hour or two.. I think I read that that's good for it in a smoking cheese article. 













image.jpg



__ fratthewcraig
__ Mar 26, 2015





Any tips or tricks will be greatly appreciates!


----------



## cmayna (Mar 26, 2015)

Leaving it out on the counter for an hour or two from the fridge is good.  Smoke it for 3+ hours and then let it chill at room temp for an hour and then fridge it over night before vacuuming.


----------

